# 99 Maxima ... Problems With Primary Ignition Coils



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

Greetings:

I am a new member who has recently begun to experience some major problems (or so claims our local Nissan dealer) with the primary ignition coils on my 99 Maxima. If anyone has had problems with these coils, please let me know and I will provide further details. It would take quite a bit of typing to explain exactly what has been happening with the car over the past few weeks, so I'll wait to hear whether anyone else has had to replace all six of the coils on a Maxima before I cover all the particulars. Please let me know if you know anything at all about coil-related problems. If so, I'll be more than happy to provide the details. 

In a nutshell, the dealer claims that all 6 of the coils must be replaced at a cost of $950 since (1) it is not possible to isolate my problem to any one particular coil, and (2) the old coils have been replaced by new design coils ... he claims the new coils cannot "communicate electronically" with the old design coils and, therefore, all 6 need to be replaced even though it may be only one coil which is causing my numerous problems.

Thanks.........Lazarus


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep...I've had the infamous problem. Let me know what you need help on. I have a lot of info on it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

*Maxima - Primary Ignition Coils*

Greetings:

The problem first surfaced a few weeks ago when the speedometer, tachometer, gas and temp gauges would all die while driving the car. At this point, nothing else was wrong and the car seemed to be operating properly in all other respects. Then about a week ago I noticed that the engine seemed to have a spark plug-type misfire. It was particularly noticeable to lower speeds, but was apparent throughout the RMP range. Simultaneously, whenever the engine would begin to "miss", a light near the bottom of the tachometer which reads "TCS - Slip" would also come on. When this occurred you could begin to feel a slight vibration throughout the body of the car regardless of driving speed.

The bottom line is this --- the dealer claims that all 6 of the primary ignition coils must be replaced at a cost of about $950. The dealer says that even if he could identify which coil / coils are bad, they all must be replaced since the replacement coils from Nissan are of a different design than the originals. He told me that the coils must all be the same so that the coils can, as he put it, "communicate electronically" with one another.

I am concerned that the dealer is simply trying to gouge me for money (something they are famous for), and that the problem can possibly be resolved by simply replacing only one or two of the coils. What do you think?

Regards.........Laz




MrEous said:


> Yep...I've had the infamous problem. Let me know what you need help on. I have a lot of info on it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The dealer is definitely trying to gouge you of money. 'communicate electronically'??? That is highly laughable and very very untrue.

Is your check engine light on? This may help to diagnose your problem.

The speedometer/tachometer and other gauges dying...now that is really weird. Has that problem repeated itself? Was it raining at the time? (just curious)


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

MrEous:

Yes, the engine service light is on. The dealer claims that they used a diagnostic machine to investigate the problem, and that led them to determine that all 6 coils needed replacement. They also claim that Nissan issued a bulletin on this very issue about a year ago and that the problem would have been covered under warranty if the car was not as old and didn't already have more than 36000 miles. Mine has 52000 miles. In the meantime, what can I do to get to the bottom of this? As it is, I can't drive the car much longer in its current condition. 

Laz




MrEous said:


> The dealer is definitely trying to gouge you of money. 'communicate electronically'??? That is highly laughable and very very untrue.
> 
> Is your check engine light on? This may help to diagnose your problem.
> 
> The speedometer/tachometer and other gauges dying...now that is really weird. Has that problem repeated itself? Was it raining at the time? (just curious)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok...you can definitely check the codes yourself.

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html

Follow the instructions on that page and let me know what codes you get. One last vital thing...the instructions on that website are incorrect in one way. Since you are a '99 like me then you most likely have a different type of screw you need to turn. Get a Jeweler's phillips screwdriver to turn the screw. That means get the smaller diameter screwdriver to turn the screw. The directions on the website are very good otherwise.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Any updates on your problem Laz?


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah yes, I do indeed have something new to share. Took car to a different Nissan dealer. Diagnosis was the same ... need to replace all 6 primary ignition coils. However, cost will be around $500, not $950 which the thief (oops, I mean the first Nissan dealer) wanted to charge me.

Regards...........Laz




MrEous said:


> Any updates on your problem Laz?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Laz you really should check your ecu yourself. If you lived anywhere near Dallas I wouldn't even charge you to do install.

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html <---Click there and follow the instructions but use a really small phillips screwdriver instead.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

all 6 of my coils "went out" at 38k miles on my 2k max...2k miles after warranty. awesome. 600+ bucks. fuck nissan.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Holy crap...all 6? Geez.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

You might want to call Nissan. One of my co-workers had the exact same problem about a year ago ... all 6 coils went out and his car had more than 36000 miles. He was told that Nissan had issued a recall on the coils that were used in the 2000 Maximas, and they replaced his free of charge (labor included). Since the original coils were apparently defective, why should it matter whether the car is otherwise out of warranty? My point is this, if the coils are defective they are defective and would be so regardless of the miles on the car. You should call Nissan and then put out a contract on your Nissan dealer.




e34bmw_a33max said:


> all 6 of my coils "went out" at 38k miles on my 2k max...2k miles after warranty. awesome. 600+ bucks. fuck nissan.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

MrEous:

I am not too good working with cars, so I took your advise and had it checked out late yesterday by an independent repair shop. They came back with the same diagnosis ... all 6 coils were bad. However, the guy wanted to charge more than the Nissan dealer to do the repair and also told me it would take him about a week to get the replacement coils. So, this morning I dropped the car back off at the "honest" Nissan dealer to be fixed. He will have it ready tomorrow afternoon.




MrEous said:


> Laz you really should check your ecu yourself. If you lived anywhere near Dallas I wouldn't even charge you to do install.
> 
> http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html <---Click there and follow the instructions but use a really small phillips screwdriver instead.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

That's ok Laz...if I could have physically helped you in any way then I would have. Sorry you're out $xxx dollars.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 12, 2004)

MrEous:

You seem to be an upstanding guy, and your comments are much appreciated. Unfortunately, sometimes we have to do things we would just as soon avoid. At least I'll have the satisfaction of keeping my hard earned money out of the thief's pocket. I'll NEVER go back to that dealer again, and others would also do well to stay away.

Regards........Laz




MrEous said:


> That's ok Laz...if I could have physically helped you in any way then I would have. Sorry you're out $xxx dollars.


----------



## dropshadow (Feb 9, 2004)

hi, ive been researching this problem on the internet and found my here. recently, i my engine service light lit up on my 99 max sel. i took it into courtesy nissan and they said that i had an o2 sensor out, and that there was a problem with my EGR valve. $800 later, me unhappy, but the light is gone.

i drive for 3 days, bam, light comes on again. take it back in, courtesy says that my intakes could have been dirty, but that they are getting codes for the EGR valve that they *just* replaced. they cleaned the intakes, reset the light. didn't charge me, but still unhappy.

this time, i drive around for 6 days, and damn, light came on again today. 

both times the light has come on in the morning when there has been significant temperature changes and humidity changes...maybe coincidence, but i thought i would mention it. i have tried fiddling with checking my own engine codes before, however, i'm pretty sure the previous owner of the car has removed the screw to check the engine codes, because it seems to be missing. i do have a friend who has a plug-in tool, but i don't know much about those, and i am sure his is generic - will it be able to read nissan-only codes as well? my car just hit 56k miles.

.org seems to be overhauling their site...


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

dropshadow said:


> hi, ive been researching this problem on the internet and found my here. recently, i my engine service light lit up on my 99 max sel. i took it into courtesy nissan and they said that i had an o2 sensor out, and that there was a problem with my EGR valve. $800 later, me unhappy, but the light is gone.
> 
> i drive for 3 days, bam, light comes on again. take it back in, courtesy says that my intakes could have been dirty, but that they are getting codes for the EGR valve that they *just* replaced. they cleaned the intakes, reset the light. didn't charge me, but still unhappy.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here your problem with the Max lately.  Your friend's plud-in tool(prolly OBDII scanner) should be able to scan the code for you,if not then just go to Auto Zone and they will check it out for FREE.Good luck with your problem.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

dropshadow said:


> hi, ive been researching this problem on the internet and found my here. recently, i my engine service light lit up on my 99 max sel. i took it into courtesy nissan and they said that i had an o2 sensor out, and that there was a problem with my EGR valve. $800 later, me unhappy, but the light is gone.
> 
> i drive for 3 days, bam, light comes on again. take it back in, courtesy says that my intakes could have been dirty, but that they are getting codes for the EGR valve that they *just* replaced. they cleaned the intakes, reset the light. didn't charge me, but still unhappy.
> 
> ...


I can help you out...check your Private Messages, my # is in there.
Jeff


----------



## johnlan (Mar 5, 2004)

*99 maxima ignition primary fault code*

I am getting a 1320 fault code. It is called ignition signal primary. Can someone tell me if this is the same problem Lazarus had ?


----------



## DBlack (Mar 19, 2004)

Regarding your problem with 6 coils.Sounds like crap to me.If you are having a loss of power due to one or more coils breaking down, it sound be simle to unplug them one at a time and watch/listen for an rpm drop.The ones that cause no change when unplugged are the culprits.Or,a sseven dollar spark plug tester can be attached to each coil pack one cylinder at atime after the miss manifests itself to determine which cylinder(s) aren't firing.

Second,if they aren't sure which coils are bad,are they even sure its the coils?A bad injector will have the same effect as a bad coil.Pull the plugs after running it for a while.A bad coil/ignition problem will leave a spark plug covered with wet unburned gas.

Of course, there's always the possibility they know something I don't


----------



## DSM Storm (Apr 7, 2004)

It sounds to me like the dealer is trying to take you for a ride, it is a shame that the dealer (which in 99% of the cases does have...) does not have the proper "RESOURCES" to "Properly" diagnose your car, what I recommend you do is take it to someone who does, you should be looking for a professional shop with a scope, they will be able to diagnose your CE light, and pinpoint your problem by using scope, they will be able to scope out your ignition pattern from coil - coil and even compare them to what they should be. I know some of you are on the right track, but test lights dont always show a weak coil. Keep in mind one thing, the dealer is always the last resort, they get dealt all the crap that other shops do not want to deal with, so to cover themselves from any troubled cars, they will sometimes try to sell you the whole bundle of coils instead of doing just one, or replace the whole fuel sending unit instead of the pump, etc... They do this to make money, keep the BS away, and to also keep away those than cannot afford such expensive repairs. Its always easier (on them) to replace all 6 potential problems than it is to replace one possibly faulty unit because this eliminates the possibility of a customer come-back. Although not all dealers work this way, from what I have seen in my time, most do. 

Search for a shop with a scope in your area, im sure they will be able to take care of you and possibly even save you alot more money.

Storm


----------



## pjcus (Apr 24, 2004)

*97 maxima*

I also have the dreaded 1320 engine light (Ignition Signal Circuit). Every time I go to a new mechanic they want to replace my coils. I have had all 6 coils replaced twice, the second time was from a nissan dealer who said the first coils were not a geniune nissan part (he also lost my registration to boot). 
My car has been to many shops and on many scopes and it shows nothing. I clear the light all the time and it will stay out for 1- 2 days.
I told my delima to one mechanic and he told me it may be as easy as my computer sensed a drop in voltage below 12 volts and to check my battery. I checked it on my own and it was on its way out so I bought a good one. Still the 1320 came back. 
My check engine light comes on when the engine is cool and I start the car.
Any ideas?


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

DSM Storm said:


> It sounds to me like the dealer is trying to take you for a ride, it is a shame that the dealer (which in 99% of the cases does have...) does not have the proper "RESOURCES" to "Properly" diagnose your car, what I recommend you do is take it to someone who does, you should be looking for a professional shop with a scope, they will be able to diagnose your CE light, and pinpoint your problem by using scope, they will be able to scope out your ignition pattern from coil - coil and even compare them to what they should be. I know some of you are on the right track, but test lights dont always show a weak coil. Keep in mind one thing, the dealer is always the last resort, they get dealt all the crap that other shops do not want to deal with, so to cover themselves from any troubled cars, they will sometimes try to sell you the whole bundle of coils instead of doing just one, or replace the whole fuel sending unit instead of the pump, etc... They do this to make money, keep the BS away, and to also keep away those than cannot afford such expensive repairs. Its always easier (on them) to replace all 6 potential problems than it is to replace one possibly faulty unit because this eliminates the possibility of a customer come-back. Although not all dealers work this way, from what I have seen in my time, most do.
> 
> Search for a shop with a scope in your area, im sure they will be able to take care of you and possibly even save you alot more money.
> 
> Storm


I actually work at the dearship, and nissan does require all 6 be replaced to the new style coils. Apparently as I was told by Nissan Tech Line is the coils start to have a certain amount of resistence with age/heat and that is what sets the 1320 code. They normally dont make the car run bad for quite some time, but they are in a degenerative state and will eventually fail. 

Yes in most cars its very easy to find a individual coil going bad, but the wiring setup with the VG30 cars doesnt let the ECU isolate Coilpack malfunctions near as well as the newer VQ35 equipped Maximas.

Yes I think its rediculous Nissan doesnt pick up the tab as they are very expensive... but I guess thats life... I had to replace the coil pack in my VW VR6 twice in 6 months. Cars are built by people, and I know we arent perfect. 

Luckily the VG30 is a awsome motor, its really the cars only flaw is the coils\

-Corey


----------



## maxin101 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Ignition Coils*



Lazarus said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I am a new member who has recently begun to experience some major problems (or so claims our local Nissan dealer) with the primary ignition coils on my 99 Maxima. If anyone has had problems with these coils, please let me know and I will provide further details. It would take quite a bit of typing to explain exactly what has been happening with the car over the past few weeks, so I'll wait to hear whether anyone else has had to replace all six of the coils on a Maxima before I cover all the particulars. Please let me know if you know anything at all about coil-related problems. If so, I'll be more than happy to provide the details.
> 
> ...


I drive a '99 Maxima SE and had the same problem. You have to replace all 6 ignition coils as a set. Once I did that I had no more problems. It's been twenty thousand miles since I had my coils replaced and still no problems.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

maxin101 said:


> I drive a '99 Maxima SE and had the same problem. You have to replace all 6 ignition coils as a set. Once I did that I had no more problems. It's been twenty thousand miles since I had my coils replaced and still no problems.


Did you do it yourself or did you let the Dealership rape you?

I got my coils at Jerrryromenisson.com for about $60 each. 

Definitely better to change all of them at once.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lawabidn said:


> I actually work at the dearship, and nissan does require all 6 be replaced to the new style coils. Apparently as I was told by Nissan Tech Line is the coils start to have a certain amount of resistence with age/heat and that is what sets the 1320 code. They normally dont make the car run bad for quite some time, but they are in a degenerative state and will eventually fail.
> 
> Yes in most cars its very easy to find a individual coil going bad, but the wiring setup with the *VG30* cars doesnt let the ECU isolate Coilpack malfunctions near as well as the newer VQ35 equipped Maximas.
> 
> ...


I can't believe I didn't see this earlier. The 4th gen Maximas have the V*Q*30-de engine...not the VG. I don't buy what you're saying about replacing all 6 coils. You CAN single out which coil it is. Don't listen to what a Tech Line is telling you...it's much easier (and more profitable) for them to say all 6 are bad.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this earlier. The 4th gen Maximas have the V*Q*30-de engine...not the VG. I don't buy what you're saying about replacing all 6 coils. You CAN single out which coil it is. Don't listen to what a Tech Line is telling you...it's much easier (and more profitable) for them to say all 6 are bad.



If a bad coil is going and is having intermittence problems, then you can not single it out. It will test the same. When the car is at idle in park, it might not miss, therefore you can not pull one coil at time to see which one has no effect on the idle.

If you don't want to replace all six at once, then just do one side at a time. I have found the back coils go first.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes...the only one that's gone out in mine (~30k ago) was #5...coil closest to the driver on the back side.

You can single it out...as long as you get a CEL. You could also do some testing on the resistance. It is possible that you won't be able to single it out the first time but it will eventually give you a code.

Thank you but I'll wait for the code before I let Nissan rape me with a $360 bill to replace all 6.


----------



## chuckd (Nov 13, 2004)

*Coils*

Last winter my son's 2000 se had the check engine light on. The dealer told him the coils were bad. The coils are quite costly as you have found out. I told him to replace the coils that tested bad and we would replace the others as they went bad. The dealer replaced two bad ones and the car has run good ever since. The service manager told us that these coils are known to go bad. If you ever buy a used 2000 Max from a Nissan dealer have him replace the coils as part of the deal. NAPA has these coils at $45.00 I was told.

Chuck D


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

99 had a batch of bad coils....its prolly it...look on ebay for them get the Mitsubishi ones not the hanshen or whatever they are called


----------

